# Puddles 1st Birthday Cake



## Puddles Mom (Jun 20, 2004)

Puddles had a blast with his 1st birthday cake








(sorry the pic is so large)


----------



## sherylmint (Nov 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Puddles Mom_@Apr 6 2005, 07:15 PM
> *Puddles had a blast with his 1st birthday cake
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

That is absolutely sdorable!!!!!


----------



## Caesar's Mommie (Apr 8, 2004)

SOOOOO CUTE!!!


----------



## sheila2182 (Nov 28, 2004)

Great job on the cake.Very cute !


----------



## rubyjeansmom (Jan 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NC's Mom_@Apr 5 2005, 09:26 PM
> *I tried to make Little C look at the picture and I kid you not, she started air humping!  (She's had sex on the brain BAD these last couple of days.)
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=49521*


[/QUOTE]

Ruby does too-and I am NOT showing her that picture!!! ha ha ha


----------



## rubyjeansmom (Jan 6, 2005)

OOPS I'M SO SORRY...I meant to add this to the other thread--and forgot and came here....







..so sorry...

BTW~ The cake is adorable--did a bakery make it ? I gotta find that for Ruby!


----------



## puppylucy (Jan 8, 2005)

soooooooooooo cute!! i want that 6 months for now when lucy turns one


----------



## Puddles Mom (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RubyJeansmom_@Apr 6 2005, 07:25 PM
> *OOPS I'M SO SORRY...I meant to add this to the other thread--and forgot and came here....
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]


Lowe's Foods bakery made it. Had never seen one before this one.


----------



## FannyMay (Nov 18, 2004)

And the dog can eat it? What is the frosting made of? It looks awesome!


----------



## Tyler's Sis (Feb 27, 2005)

The cake and pic is really cute! Great picture! I'm not sure if tyler is having friends over on his birthday, so I might just make a doggie cupcake for him







.


----------



## Puddles Mom (Jun 20, 2004)

Its cool whip frosting and not that sweet. I didn't let him eat the whole thing. Would have been bouncing off the walls. :new_Eyecrazy:


----------



## Laceys mom (Nov 12, 2004)

I love the cake


----------



## littlepeanut (Dec 5, 2004)

That cake is sooo cute!!!


----------



## Lilly521 (May 29, 2004)

A while back someone posted a link here with directions for making a cake like that, i have it saved in my favorates and i am just waiting for an excuse to make it. maltese cake


----------



## Tyler's Sis (Feb 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lilly521_@Apr 6 2005, 06:43 PM
> *A while back someone posted a link here with directions for making a cake like that, i have it saved in my favorates and i am just waiting for an excuse to make it.  maltese cake
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=49946*


[/QUOTE]
Your right! It does look like that, exept for the nails and the red bow!


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

CUTE CAKE!!!!!


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

I LIKE IT!


----------



## pico's parent (Apr 5, 2004)

Lily, thanks for posting the link to the cake directions.....I had seen it but failed to save it myself. A friend (and former boss) and I make fancy decorated cakes for friends and family and we will add this to our reportoire. She is a VP with a big corporation and we do this as therapy right now just for fun and relaxation. Did I say relaxation? The last 25 teapot cookies we made took 9 hours! We did it in stages so it wasn't 9 hours all on the same day but, nevertheless, it was a lot of work.

I am ordering a Maltese cookie cutter, too. I need to get off my butt and post some pictures of some of my cookie creations. Since I lost a large percentage of my retirement fund in the Telecom implosion (Thanks, Bernie) it looks like I will need to supplement my income when I retire in the next few years and custom cakes and cookies might be it.


----------



## nataliecmu (Aug 12, 2004)

WAY CUTE!!!!!!


----------

